# Cree XP-E, the perfect emitter for drop-ins?



## orbital (May 20, 2009)

+

Being just a matter of time,.. the XP-E may be the perfect emitter for drop-ins.

The small footprint would give you a 'flat bottom' area to the standard drop-in reflector, 
this should give a smooth focused beam & no rings.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but they may run cooler. This would be a great for the thermal difficulties of some modules. 
Last, SMO may come back into more use.






Who will be the first to step up w/ a quality XP-E drop-in?


----------



## DM51 (May 20, 2009)

Discussions about LED flashlights belong in the LED Flashlight forum, but discussions about the characteristics of their LEDs belong in the LED forum.

This thread falls into the latter category, so I'm moving it.


----------



## orbital (May 20, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Discussions about LED flashlights belong in the LED Flashlight forum, but discussions about the characteristics of their LEDs belong in the LED forum.
> 
> This thread falls into the latter category, so I'm moving it.



+

thanks


----------



## R33E8 (May 20, 2009)

orbital said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but they may run cooler. This would be a great for the thermal difficulties of some modules.



I think the amount of heat is directly related to it's energy consumption (how many watts are going through it) and efficiency.. So if you are driving a R2 XR-E and R2 XP-E and the same current, they are going to give out the same amount of heat..


----------



## Gunner12 (May 20, 2009)

The heat produced should be similar to the XR-E, except the XR-E has more area to transfer the heat.

The smaller footprint should mean a bit more reflector area and the slightly smaller apparant die size (the XR-E and XP-E have the same die size) should help a bit with throw. The lack of a metal ring should also give a smoother beam.


----------



## ergotelis (May 20, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229761

you might be interested on my "test"

just to add that xp-e is more efficient at the same bin because of lower vf


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 20, 2009)

I'd like to get Deerelight to make a smooth R2 WH XP-E drop-in.
Focus it for max throw, maybe drive it at 1.0/1.2.......... 1.2 might be pushing it.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (May 20, 2009)

i`m right behind you in the queue serge ....
but maybe we best wait for the XP-G offering!


----------



## orbital (May 20, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I'd like to get Deerelight to make a smooth R2 WH XP-E drop-in.
> Focus it for max throw, maybe drive it at 1.0/1.2.......... 1.2 might be pushing it.



+

*Bullseye...*:thumbsup:

...time to send Alan a PM


----------



## RyanA (May 21, 2009)

Nailbender is building something like these over at Custom BST, the price is good, it might be easier than building one yourself. Man, I love drop-ins.:twothumbs


----------



## MichaelW (May 21, 2009)

how about the xr-g? [if/when]


----------



## Dan FO (May 21, 2009)

For many applications I like the SSC P4 U2


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 21, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> how about the xr-g? [if/when]


 
I can't wait that long! Months till they are out, months more till a decent tint bin comes out, months more till manufacturers burn out their supply of cooler bins and start to offer the other bins.

No way. Give it, give it now. :naughty: XP-E.

Sure when the time is right to snag an XP-G I'll be there but till then I want a new toy. That's why it's a sickness.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 22, 2009)

it's only a sickness if you admit to it 

xp-e given a bad rap for its difficulty to solder. In truth, I think it's easier to solder than XR-E since it is smaller.


----------



## orbital (Jun 6, 2009)

+

XP-E P60 drop-in.
The X factor is how far the emitter is _through_ the reflector.

*[hotlinked image removed. Please read Rule 3 - DM51]*


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 6, 2009)

It has to be like that because there's XR-E reflector and XP-E won't focus in it.


----------



## orbital (Jun 6, 2009)

orbital said:


> ....
> 
> *[hotlinked image removed. Please read Rule 3 - DM51]*



*DM, sorry 'bout that, I usually check to see if an image is hotlinked to sales website.
I do know the rule.

Is this OK...*


----------



## Moddoo (Jun 6, 2009)

Is that a XP-E drop in from DX?
I haven't seen any XP-E on their site yet.

EDIT: found it, ordered it.
thanks
I wonder what the beam is like?
1200mA to an xp-E??
we'll see

Hey Guys, I have something you might be interested in.

See my sig link


----------



## DM51 (Jun 6, 2009)

orbital said:


> *DM, sorry 'bout that, I usually check to see if an image is hotlinked to sales website.*
> _*I do know the rule.*_
> 
> _*Is this OK...*_


Yes, that one is OK as you have now used imageshack to host it. It would be better without the advertising watermark, but it's not always possible to find a good photo without one, so in this case it will do as it is. 

Thanks for dealing with that.


----------

